# Hi Guys!



## BruceS

I recognize a lot of names from other forums here. Thought it was time I joined up







For those who don't already know me, I've been around the various forums for some years now, and used to be a mod on WUS. Now I'm a civilian, lol.

I'm an expat American living in Cornwall, and loving my new country. It's been a big change though. I've gone from being an engineering program manager in the aviation industry to being a stay at home dad. Consequently, my watch collecting budget has shrunk to about nothing and I've been selling off a lot of the collection. Still probably have more watches than any normal person should.

I look forward to the forum and getting to know those I don't already.

Cheers,

Bruce


----------



## Roy

Welcome to the forum Bruce.


----------



## BruceS

Roy said:


> Welcome to the forum Bruce.


Thanks Roy and thanks for the forum


----------



## dapper

Nice to see you over here Bruce


----------



## BruceS

dapper said:


> Nice to see you over here Bruce


Thanks a lot Alan! Good to be here









Man it's a beautiful day. Gotta take my boy out to play for a bit!

Cheers,

Bruce


----------



## dowsing

Hi Bruce and welcome to the forum


----------



## simonlincs

Hi Bruce

welcome on board

simon


----------



## Stan

Welcome to the forum Bruce.


----------



## MarkF

BruceS said:


> I'm an expat American living in Cornwall, and loving my new country. It's been a big change though. I've gone from being an engineering program manager in the aviation industry to being a stay at home dad.


Welcome Bruce.

That sound like my type of dream career move, you lucky boy


----------



## BruceS

MarkF said:


> BruceS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an expat American living in Cornwall, and loving my new country. It's been a big change though. I've gone from being an engineering program manager in the aviation industry to being a stay at home dad.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Bruce.
> 
> That sound like my type of dream career move, you lucky boy
Click to expand...

Thanks very much for the warm welcome gents! There are days when it's really nice Mark. Josh and I just came back in from the park on a nice sunny day, and he's being exceptionally good! Believe me though, there are days when the pub around the corner starts looking pretty good about mid day









Cheers,

Bruce


----------



## MarkF

BruceS said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BruceS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an expat American living in Cornwall, and loving my new country. It's been a big change though. I've gone from being an engineering program manager in the aviation industry to being a stay at home dad.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Bruce.
> 
> That sound like my type of dream career move, you lucky boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks very much for the warm welcome gents! There are days when it's really nice Mark. Josh and I just came back in from the park on a nice sunny day, and he's being exceptionally good! Believe me though, there are days when the pub around the corner starts looking pretty good about mid day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Bruce
Click to expand...

Get a bike, if you cycle a fair amount then you can drink a lot of beer without changing shape.  I have no idea how I manage to cycle home sometimes.


----------



## jasonm

Welcome to RLT Bruce


----------



## nursegladys

Welcome to RLT Bruce, yep gone down the "house husband" myself - with a "9 1/2 weeks" old girl.


----------



## BruceS

nursegladys said:


> Welcome to RLT Bruce, yep gone down the "house husband" myself - with a "9 1/2 weeks" old girl.


Thanks Jason and Andy! We probably have the best jobs Andy. Just doesn't pay a lot









I'm actually loosing weight Mark. Problem is, I never make it to the pub, no matter how good it looks. So I guess the sit on your arse and drink coffee all day diet works pretty good


----------



## Bladerunner

Welcome Bruce, hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## BruceS

Bladerunner said:


> Welcome Bruce, hope you enjoy the forum.


Thanks Bladerunner!


----------



## strange_too

Welcome to RTL


----------



## Jonmurgie

Hi Bruce


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Just like to add my welcome Bruce









So then wot ya got, watchwise?


----------



## Zephod

Hi Bruce and welcome to the forum


----------



## pg tips

Welcome to RLT Bruce.

civilian...... I like it


----------



## PhilM

Welcome to the forum Bruce


----------



## Silver Hawk

Welcome Bruce.


----------



## BruceS

Silver Hawk said:


> Welcome Bruce.


Thanks again everyone for the welcome! What do I have watch wise? Well, the collection is shrinking. Just sold my Rolex Explorer and there's a tt Datejust left my wife wore, but it's going soon too. Just don't need these fancy watches anymore. Our lifestyle has changed so much in the last year. Just off the top of my head, these are the ones left besides the Rollie:

Precista PRS-14

Precista PRS-18Q

Stowa Airman

Stowa Seatime

Sinn EZM2

Sinn 142 st

RGM 150

Omega Seamaster (quartz)

Frederique Constant Heartbeat (that almost never sees the light of day)

Citizen Nighthawk

A couple of Citizen Cal 8700s (my wife wears her's, but mine just sits)

A growing shed load of G-Shocks (they fit my lifestyle now)

Suunto Observer

Suunto Vector

Seiko BM

Seiko OM

I may be forgetting some. I've recently sold two Rollies and sold my Breitling Superocean last summer. Things come and go, you know, but I'm on a pretty big sell off now









Cheers,

Bruce


----------



## Sparky

Hey Bruce welcome to :rlt:

Nice collection you have there. I also have a Frederique Constant, but not a heartbeat.

I hope you enjoy the forum!

Cheers

Mark


----------



## hotmog

A warm welcome to







from me too, Bruce. I'm sure you'll be making a few acquaintances down your local pub before too long.


----------



## BruceS

hotmog said:


> A warm welcome to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from me too, Bruce. I'm sure you'll be making a few acquaintances down your local pub before too long.


Thanks Mark and Hotmog!


----------



## JoT

Nice to see you posting on here Bruce


----------



## andytyc

Just saw this. Hi Bruce and welcome to RLT.









andy


----------



## BruceS

Thanks very much Jo and Andy! It's good to be here









Cheers,

Bruce


----------



## Guest

Bladerunner said:


> Welcome Bruce, hope you enjoy the forum.


Welcome Bruce to forum -Tony


----------



## foztex

Welcome Bruce









Andy


----------



## BruceS

Thanks Tony and Andy!

Cheers,

Bruce


----------

